# nano - 323 for 8



## chump54 (18 Oct 2009)

Hi all, thanks to TDI for the tank n bits. been meaning to put this up for a while.



Dennerele Nano 25 x 25 x 30 cm 
EI ferts + easycarbo 1.5 (ish) mls/day

water changes every other day - bit of a surface film at the mo 

started on september 27th so been running 3 weeks ish. I was scaping it while listening to england play south africa, hence the title... might change it once I see how it feels once it has grow in.

hardscape 
ADA Seiryu Stone
Heather wood

plants

HC - from my window sill growing emersed for about 6 months... I'm amazed it lasted and has grown on under water   
rotala nanjenshan - thanks Sam
Blyxa japonica
Eleocharis acicularis - oh thanks again Sam   
Hygrophila corymbosa `Siamensis` - we'll see if this gets too big?

I'm thinking about some moss for the wood not sure if the wood is too thin though.

oh and using the tank the 'wrong' way round as I'm not too keen on the curved edges.

cheers
Chris


----------



## chilled84 (18 Oct 2009)

WOW! simply wow. why have you hidden this.


----------



## chump54 (18 Oct 2009)

chilled84 said:
			
		

> WOW! simply wow. why have you hidden this.



thanks  didn't really hide it just haven't had the time  

one from the front


----------



## Stu Worrall (18 Oct 2009)

very nice looking nano, heather wood works really well too


----------



## chump54 (18 Oct 2009)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> very nice looking nano, heather wood works really well too



thanks, local too 

Chris


----------



## chump54 (9 Nov 2009)

quick update



not superfast growth but as it's only easycarbo, I'm quite pleased  

added some cherry shrimp too.


----------



## andyh (9 Nov 2009)

Looks great   

What light fitting is that?


----------



## chump54 (9 Nov 2009)

oh now thats a question... I assume its the standard light that comes with the Dennerele nano tanks as I got this one from TDI-Line but I think it's all standard.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## samc (9 Nov 2009)

looking good  

the nanjeshan looks good  its my fave plant in my tank


----------



## chump54 (9 Nov 2009)

thanks Sam

It really is a nice plant and has grown into a beautiful shape without any interference from me, which is a good thing, I'm not looking forward to the first trim, I ruined my rotala green a few times   

Chris


----------



## viktorlantos (9 Nov 2009)

I had a dennerle tank earlier. so i know the lighting etc. what you have is great without CO2. and the scape looks algae free which is nice. well done!


----------



## chump54 (10 Nov 2009)

Thanks Viktor, I have been inspired by your nano ADA to add some moss to the wood.  not sure if the wood might be too thin and look a bit odd... I'll try it and see


----------



## Rowly (10 Nov 2009)

Tank looks awesome, the scapes on here just keep getting better and better


----------



## chump54 (10 Nov 2009)

Rowly said:
			
		

> Tank looks awesome, the scapes on here just keep getting better and better



thanks... very nice to be included in that.

Chris


----------



## TBRO (12 Nov 2009)

Can't believe I missed this one - great little tank, lovley piece of artwork on the shelf ! No CO2 seems to work well in my nano aswell. Congrats - Tom


----------



## chump54 (12 Nov 2009)

thanks Tom,

Your tank is looking good too, nice moss!! 

I've just tied some fissidens fontanus to the wood. what a wonderfully delicate plant... thanks to Heather (oatfish). I've seen pictures but they don't really show the scale.

Chris


----------



## chump54 (6 Dec 2009)

added some fissidens fontanus to the wood



and dragon!

Chris


----------



## James Marshall (7 Dec 2009)

That's a lovely little nano Chris, the plants look really healthy.

Cheers,
James


----------



## Rowly (7 Dec 2009)

Looks fantastic mate   

Rowly


----------



## chump54 (7 Dec 2009)

thanks guys   

Chris


----------



## Dan Walter (7 Dec 2009)

I've been looking at the dennerle nano's recently and this makes me want one even more now! Lovely tank


----------



## chump54 (8 Dec 2009)

cheers Dan, It's a great little tank, I don't like the curved glass but I use mine the 'wrong' way round and it works for me   

Chris


----------



## chump54 (13 Dec 2009)

I hope I've sorted out the film/scum on the surface, i added more PO4 which seems to have done the trick. I notice that I had quite a big ratio of NO3 to PO4 in my bottle of mixed up solution so added some more and the surface is very clear now   

brill

Chris


----------



## Garuf (6 Feb 2010)

Any updates? Lovely little tank.


----------



## chump54 (7 Feb 2010)

thanks Garuf, it's not so good at the mo, I've removed the rotala from the back right it just wasn't happy. I'm thinking about a replacement. something tall but not sure what. I'll upload some more pics when I get a chance.

Chris


----------



## Garuf (16 Feb 2010)

Please do! How about HM, suits smaller tanks and is much easier to get dense. H umberosum is another possible option.


----------



## chump54 (18 Apr 2010)

Sorry Garuf, it was just to neglected   to post a picture but here's an update. HM is a great idea.



Chris


----------



## Garuf (19 Apr 2010)

It still looks great. I wish I had a tank to neglect!


----------



## chump54 (19 Apr 2010)

thanks G.


----------



## chump54 (16 Oct 2010)

adding a lot of co2 to this tank at the moment, and added a lot of crypts, parva at the front and x willisii further back which I've had from day one, june 3rd 2008  and some juncus repens to the right, also a Cryptocoryne wendtii brown on the left.






oh and some Elatine Hydropiper doen the front too.

thanks to The Green Machine for the plants, top quality 

Chris


----------



## andyh (16 Oct 2010)

Chris

Good luck with Elatine Hydropiper, i will be watching with interest!


----------



## nayr88 (24 Nov 2010)

Any updates on this very smart looking nano? Would be interested in how you got on with your hydropiper as I've been growing it in my nano also and am interested to see your growth rate ect.


----------



## chump54 (25 Nov 2010)

Hello,

not a lot happening with the EHP. I have to say that the TGM sent it to me for nothing as they thought it was in a bit of a state, so it hasn't had the best of opportunities. Its still in but hasn't done much. 

I'll try to take a shot in the next few days.

Chris


----------



## nry (25 Nov 2010)

The Elatine Hydropiper looks interesting on the web, never seen it before this thread!


----------



## nayr88 (26 Nov 2010)

Chris, Ive found that a little with mine. 

In the transition period from being in the jelly to underwater it melted hard. So even though I had a very crammed pot of it that actually covered the foreground of my nano pretty well I was only left with under half a week later. 

I've recently run out of co2 and its still doing fine despite being told it really likes  huge amounts of co2. 

How's your HC emmersed  window going? I'm trying the same in a lunch box with cling film and EHP haaha. Post some new pics of the tank and HC set up mate would love to see how its going. 

Ryan.


----------



## chump54 (27 Nov 2010)

a few bits of wood moved around... the parva is filling out nicely. the EHP is in there but hasn't done much, I've got loads of co2/ferts going in. 

Ryan HC is long gone... it got moved into the nano before I had CO2, just easy carbo, and it didn't like it much.
I have got some parva and ehp in a tupperware pot, I'll try and do a pic once there is something to see   

Chris


----------



## nayr88 (29 Nov 2010)

Looking good Chris, the scape has grown in well and will look great once the hydropiper gets a move on haha, the wooods looking rather grand too 8)  If I could I'd have dozens of nanos set up, there great little things. 8)

EHP is a strange one I havnt found much searching on google really, and as you say with the Co2 and fert decent light ect you'd think it would be fine but it doesn't really entertain you much. I've had no co2 now for a good 3weeks and its still just behaving how it was when I had co2. 

I've started a lunch box with a few pieces of EHP and if I can get them to play ball then ill take the rest from my tank and replace it with HC, what was your HC set up like?(substrate,dosing wise) I've heard moist potting soil is a good.

Cheers Chris

Ryan


----------

